# Good Health Habits



## amfed (Oct 9, 2009)

# Get enough quality rest
Have at least 7 to 8 hours of sleep every night. Try to go to bed by 10pm, as the best period for the body to repair and heal itself is between 10pm and 2am. Try to sleep in total darkness, or in as little light as possible. This is an important, but often ignored, good health habit.

# Exercise regularly
Humans were made to move. Our blood and lymphatic circulation, blood oxygen levels, heart strength, lung capacity, elimination systems, fitness, mood, etc are all improved with exercise. Modern day living and modern technology have reduced us to such sedentary beings that we are sorely lacking in exercise. Thus, in the modern day context, this is also one of the important good health habits.

# Sweat
Sweating is a major channel for our bodies to detoxify. However, most of us hardly move and hardly sweat anymore. Sweating can be achieved mainly through exercise, saunas or sunbathing.

# Get more oxygen in
Our air today has less oxygen than it did a hundred years ago. On top of that, it is heavily polluted with toxic gases. Add in the fact that most of us don't exercise regularly and practice shallow breathing, we are not getting enough oxygen into our cells and tissues. Poorly oxygenated cells are a major cause of many serious diseases, including cancer. You can get more oxygen into your body by learning to breathe deeper, meditating, exercising, and going to more oxygen-rich places, such as nature reserves. It's also a good idea to use an air purifier in the house and office. This is another of the important good health habits. After all, oxygen is the most essential nutrient of all -- without it, we die within minutes, if not seconds. At the very least, learn to breathe deeper all the time, and get into the nature reserve once every few days.

# Improve your circulation
Blood and lymphatic circulation are critical to move nutrients to and remove wastes from your cells. Besides exercise, there are specific ways to improve your circulation, such as rebounding, foot reflexology and dry skin brushing.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I need to exercise.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Come on down and help me dig the shelter, jackhammering, then one 5 gal bucket at a time 4 in the wheelbarrow and then out to the waste heap. I think I sweat too much to perspire. Just came up after 2 hours, wow, sun is still up. I don't need no sinkin' exercise. Will be in bed at or before 8pm, up at 4:30am, 7 days a week.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Up at 4:30? Why? Early bird special at the diner?


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

No, so I can serve it to the late risers.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I see you didn't responded to the offer of exersise....whats up. Didn't get enough sleep.


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

I need more sleep. I go to bed around midnight and wake at 6:30 almost every day. But honestly right now its impossible for me to go to bed any earlier. After the kids go to bed is my time to study, do homework, prepare whatever needs to be done for my classes the next day. But its all good because God made coffee :2thumb:


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Jackhammer. Hah. A real man uses a pick axe. I'd help with the bunker if you buy me breakfast buffet at Shoney's. I'll bring my pick axe and show you how it's done.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I think the not enough rest thing is one of the chronic issues with our modern world. I'm guilty too. By the time DS goes to bed it's close to 9PM and I've got to pack my lunch and unwind with a cup of tea and some forum time  so it's usually 10 by the time I get to bed and I get up 4-5 days a week at 4:30AM. I work 4 10 hour days but we have overtime authorized for the whole month of October so I'll be working Fridays as well, then I'm up at 6:30 or so on the weekends to get ready to do farm stuff. I do run a few days a week on the elyptical. Down over 85 pounds since February by changes in diet and exercise so I feel much more prepared to live a good life and be there for my wife and son.


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

I've been reading up on cough, cold, and flu prevention and I'm amazed by the number and types of bacteria, germs, and allergens that inhabit a typical home. While it's not as glamourous as your AR-15 and food stockpile, basic hygiene is pretty important in disease prevention.

I put together an article on some basic sanitary hygiene routines to help create a healthier living space here:
Seven Sanitary Routines For A Healthier Home

I also found an interesting website on all the germs and creepy crawlies that lurk in a typical home: StopGerms.org

So, even if the world ends, you still have to clean your kitchen and bathroom!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

That's a good point, Gator, and I will be checking out the links you provided here shortly. I can imagine if we ever have to hole up in our basements what it's smell like after about a week if you really weren't super crazy about keeping the place clean and fresh.

On a side note, since this is the health section, allow me to mention that I hit 179lbs yesterday. I started in February at 275, so my 10 month weight loss is 96 lbs. I just want to hit 100 and I'll be happy. 


:2thumb:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

WOW. You should be just about ready for the cover of a fitness magazine. :congrat:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank you, UncleJoe. Not quite yet, but much closer.  I do feel better than ever. My belly is almost gone and that's my goal right now. I need to start a better excercise regimen to tone up. I'm not trying to be super buff, but non-flabby would be nice.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Jason said:


> That's a good point, Gator, and I will be checking out the links you provided here shortly. I can imagine if we ever have to hole up in our basements what it's smell like after about a week if you really weren't super crazy about keeping the place clean and fresh.
> 
> On a side note, since this is the health section, allow me to mention that I hit 179lbs yesterday. I started in February at 275, so my 10 month weight loss is 96 lbs. I just want to hit 100 and I'll be happy.
> 
> :2thumb:


You are now at 179lbs??? Wow!! Congratulations!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Jason said:


> That's a good point, Gator, and I will be checking out the links you provided here shortly. I can imagine if we ever have to hole up in our basements what it's smell like after about a week if you really weren't super crazy about keeping the place clean and fresh.
> 
> On a side note, since this is the health section, allow me to mention that I hit 179lbs yesterday. I started in February at 275, so my 10 month weight loss is 96 lbs. I just want to hit 100 and I'll be happy.
> 
> :2thumb:


I used to weigh 320. Now I'm down to 200. It's amazing how much better you feel when your not lugging around another person.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Gator Dude great sanitary routines, to stay healthy I also take 2-500 mg. vitamin C's. One in the morning and one in the evening.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

amfed said:


> # Get enough quality rest
> Have at least 7 to 8 hours of sleep every night. Try to go to bed by 10pm, as the best period for the body to repair and heal itself is between 10pm and 2am. Try to sleep in total darkness, or in as little light as possible. This is an important, but often ignored, good health habit.
> 
> # Exercise regularly
> ...


This may not be a priority, but brushing your teeth a couple of times a day, and good oral hygene can prevent a lot of serious ailments. A acquaintance of mine years ago showed up after about a year absence, he told me that he had suddenly come down with a serious infection of the sac around his heart. He was subsequently hospitalized and came very close to death. They, the treating doctors attribute the affection to a tooth abscess he left untreated. And the ensuing infection went into his blood stream and came to rest in the heart sac. He spent a good part of that years absence in the hospital undergoing antibiiotic treatment.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Naekid, yes I am, and thank you for the congrats. 

Dean, that's amazing. How long did it take you to lose that much? How are you going about it? I just use good old fashioned diet and exercise. And a healthy dash of willpower.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Well, I finally did it. On Sunday, Feb 7, I weighed 174.0 lbs when I got up in the morning. I finally broke the 100 pound mark!


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Way to go Jason!!! :woohoo: :congrat:


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

bunkerbob said:


> This may not be a priority, but brushing your teeth a couple of times a day, and good oral hygene can prevent a lot of serious ailments. A acquaintance of mine years ago showed up after about a year absence, he told me that he had suddenly come down with a serious infection of the sac around his heart. He was subsequently hospitalized and came very close to death. They, the treating doctors attribute the affection to a tooth abscess he left untreated. And the ensuing infection went into his blood stream and came to rest in the heart sac. He spent a good part of that years absence in the hospital undergoing antibiiotic treatment.


damn, i gotta wisdom tooth that NEEDS to come out, that is scary....no worries, as soon as my benefits kick in....


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

and Yes, Jason, thats a LOT a weight to take off.......congrats, i bet you feel like a new person! 

Back in july of 06, towards the end of my HEAVY drinking days, 1 topped at 250lbs. I quit drinking and started bicycling EVERYWHERE....i was prob ave 200 miles a week, i started loosing wheight so quickly that one of my friends pulled me aside and asked if i was sick or something, ANYWAY, i went down to 185....


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I've had a couple questions like that, too CC. It kinda makes me feel good but at the same time I think "do I LOOK sick?" For me it was good old diet and exercise and I plan on getting more fit now that my weight is reasonable. Congrats on your weight loss as well, and yes-I do feel one heck of a lot healthier than I used to.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Well i,am saving mine gona need it if it get's rough. Not the diet plan i want to follow for sure. I,am now 30 lb's over what i like and do need to send it some where else. Those lb's and smoke's are something i have to do something about. A big congrat's on the weight loss Jason it is not an easy thing to accomplish by any means.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks, KYFarmer. Mind over matter. It's tough, but it can be done. Here's an idea I use to combat cravings. I love chips and salsa. I could eat a whole jar of salsa and a half bag of chips in a sitting and not think twice. So I went out and got some celery and instead of chips I have celery and salsa. WAAAY less calories/sodium etc and still tastes really good.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

That would work but i love celery and peanut butter. Now my mouth is watering LOL. It is the mind over bad habits i have to agree with that one. My target date to give up the smokes is first day of spring. Gota make it this time my age and weight + smokes is a bad combo, i,d like to spend a little more time with my grand daughter before i leave here. Not able to run anymore so i have to go with low impact exercises, walking will have to do. I have to do the weight and smokes at the same time because of the gain when ya quit. Can't afford to put more on. I have no illusions the six pack will never be back, LOL! but i,am determined to do it.


----------



## TreeMUPKennel (Jan 29, 2010)

Man I wish I could put a few pounds on I'm a 150 when I'm soaking wet. I've tried before to add a few pounds with weight gainers but they were aweful. Didnt last long. But I'm very into the being fit and eating right. Being that I'm a stay at home dad:gaah: I got to keep myself busy to not become a couch potato. I run 3 times a week long distance running. And road walk with ruck once a week 8miler. And workout 3 to 4 times too a week. 
I very strict on the eating no candies and no junk.


----------



## mitchshrader (Jan 3, 2009)

I've always been fond of espresso or 40 weight cowboy coffee..fell in love with cask strength estate cognac, at an advanced age.. along with single malts.... love dark chocolate and homemade hot chocolate and chocolate cake and chocolate ice cream..  

I have the blood pressure of a 25 year old, and the waistline. I weigh within 5 lbs of what I did 30 years ago. I recommend several marriages, raising one or two families, dissipation at extremely extended intervals and learning to play cards..


----------

